# Who knows driver commands in Spanish?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Anda means walk, caballo is horse, so it's walk horse.


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

waresbear said:


> Anda means walk, caballo is horse, so it's walk horse.


It's sounds like the driver wanted to slow the coach down then, not speed it up.


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

waresbear said:


> Anda means walk, caballo is horse, so it's walk horse.


........................................


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

jonbailey said:


> ........................................


I'm an an American and I don't even handle horses. 

It's not imperative that I know how to command horses in English let alone Spanish. 

The movie with the guy talking Mexican to horses just got me curious, that's all. 

Some Americans teach their guard dogs commands in German so bad people can't control the dogs. 

A good dog should not take any commands from stangers anyway.


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

jonbailey said:


> I'm an an American and I don't even handle horses.
> 
> It's not imperative that I know how to command horses in English let alone Spanish.
> 
> ...


Some Americans teach their guard dogs commands in German so _"bad people can't [allegedly] control the dogs"_. 

A good dog should not take any commands _(in any language)_ from strangers anyway.


----------



## Uncle T (7 mo ago)

Giddy up is "Ah Teh Ah" spoken sort of a moderate speed. Doesn't mean anything as far as I can tell, Maybe "to you to" , but doesn't make sense to anyone but maybe a Spanish-trained horse. Watch the Charro horses on You Tube, maybe you will hear some commands.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

This thread dates from 2018, and has not had any recent activity.
Do to that the thread is closed to further comment.

We ask all members to please read the date of a post or thread and if more than a year of age to open their own thread for answer/attention...
Information gets lost on old threads unread or unused...

*THREAD CLOSED*


----------

